# The Marshall Major.



## MajorNut1967

Hi guys,

It seems of late that there has been more conversations and threads either directly or indirectly relating to the Marshall Major amplifier. So while I am not an expert on this amplifier by any means, it is my favorite amplifier and I'd like to give a run down on the amplifier and why it differs from the classic Marshall amplifier.

First off, the Marshall Major is not in the format of your classic 1959 or 1987 amplifier. While it does have some of the Marshall character implemented into it, the original circuit design was actually done by GEC in England and not really meant to be a loud rock guitar amp. It is kind of a mix match of Marshall, Fender, and Hi-Fi all in the same package. I think initially that because venues were getting bigger and the bands were getting louder, Marshall wanted to offer a louder more powerful amplifier. In addition, since I don't believe that Marshall wanted to design a brand-new amplifier from the ground up they borrowed the initial design from GEC. 

Now the model 1967 (major) is first bigger than the standard hundred watt head (1959). The chassis is 2 inches deeper to accommodate the large transformers so rather than being 8 inches in depth the major head box is 10 inches in depth and it is the first way to tell that it is the Marshall Major (just look at it from the side view). Now on the technical side now the front-end circuit of the major is classic Marshall it has the 820ohm/250mfd & 2.7K/.68mfd split Cathode set up, but then it ends there abruptly after the volume pots. The Marshall Major has an enclosed tone stack as well as an enclosed feedback loop, "which means the negative feedback is applied much earlier in the circuit then your standard Marshall." and the tone stack while having Marshall standard values it is enclosed ala’ Fender. The third unusual thing is that the major does not have a long tailed phase inverter it has the Cathodyne type phase inverter, which is not as linear, or have as much gain. The fourth and most unusual, and sometimes trouble oriented part of the Marshall Maj. is that it has an ultra linear output section, which means the screens are fed directly from taps on the output transformer and that there is no standalone screen circuit. Another factor is that the Marshall Maj. has no choke in the circuit, which also contributes to its tone; the choke was not utilized because of the large filter capacitors in the power supply. 

I hope this sheds some light on the unknown beast from Marshall, hope you people enjoy. For those of you who are curious I have included a corrected schematic of the model 1967 (the one on the Internet has errors) so have fun.


----------



## Lane Sparber

Awesome post, Major!! 

-Lane


----------



## MajorNut1967

Lane Sparber said:


> Awesome post, Major!!
> 
> -Lane



Thank you lane! I hope it can clear up some of the misgivings about the Major.


----------



## stargazer76

Who else besides Blackmore used Majors?


----------



## munger77

Thanks MajorNut,
Does anyone have a layout diagram of the 1967 Major (vs schematic)? 
Mike


PS: I'm about done working on my '68/early '69 original major with plexi front/back panels. Once it's done I'm comparing it to my other amps and if it's not for me I'd be interested in trading it for something else that's 50 watts or less or has power scaling.


----------



## MajorNut1967

stargazer76 said:


> Who else besides Blackmore used Majors?



Hmmmmm? Stevie ray Vaughn, John frucsainte, Joe Perry, Roger Glover, Jon Lord, J mascis


----------



## MajorNut1967

munger77 said:


> Thanks MajorNut,
> Does anyone have a layout diagram of the 1967 Major (vs schematic)?
> Mike
> 
> 
> PS: I'm about done working on my '68/early '69 original major with plexi front/back panels. Once it's done I'm comparing it to my other amps and if it's not for me I'd be interested in trading it for something else that's 50 watts or less or has power scaling.



I have no layout, just internal pics.


----------



## munger77

It would be great to have a forum or thread dedicated specifically to the marshall major, because most of the information about this model is scattered and fragmented around the net. Even books like Doyle's have limited information on this rare model. Apparently only 1200 Majors were built between late 1967 and 1974 from what I've read from several sources.


----------



## MajorNut1967

munger77 said:


> It would be great to have a forum or thread dedicated specifically to the marshall major, because most of the information about this model is scattered and fragmented around the net. Even books like Doyle's have limited information on this rare model. Apparently only 1200 Majors were built between late 1967 and 1974 from what I've read from several sources.



LOL that means I have owned 1% of them in my life time! I would like to start a thread just for the Majors here.


----------



## ANIMO

I just bought Major yesterday. My dreams come true!


----------



## MajorNut1967

ANIMO said:


> I just bought Major yesterday. My dreams come true!



Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## Papus

My dream would be to buy a Major in Australia and have Dawk convert it to switchable Blackmore specs: Made In Japan, California Jam, Rainbow On Stage, and Come He'll Or High Water 

Comments please: heavily mod or rebuild a 1959 or 1987 preamp to Major specs - would this come anywhere close to the Major sound or is a lot of it in the linear power section?


----------



## MajorNut1967

Papus said:


> My dream would be to buy a Major in Australia and have Dawk convert it to switchable Blackmore specs: Made In Japan, California Jam, Rainbow On Stage, and Come He'll Or High Water
> 
> Comments please: heavily mod or rebuild a 1959 or 1987 preamp to Major specs - would this come anywhere close to the Major sound or is a lot of it in the linear power section?



That is quite an amplifier you are looking to have built!
As far as rebuilding a 1959 or a 1987, if you had an old amplifier lying around you could try but you would have to build a turret board to accommodate the difference in the tone stack and phase inverter. In addition, they ultra linear output section has a lot to do with the sound of the major, plus the old Cathodyne phase inverter also.


----------



## custom53

Impractical as hell.... But I still want one....


----------



## MajorNut1967

custom53 said:


> Impractical as hell.... But I still want one....



You know you could build a Baby Major (Half Power) it's no more complicated then a 1959/1987, in fact you can use a standard 100 watt chassis and Head Box.


----------



## Axis

I don't know where I'd use one either but someday........

Paul Kossoff from Free used the Major alot.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydItRbb0b1E]YouTube - Free All Right Now Live Isle of Wight Festival August 1970, East Afton Farm, Freshwater[/ame]

Lots of cool stuff here Super PA etc


----------



## MajorNut1967

Axis said:


> I don't know where I'd use one either but someday........
> 
> Paul Kossoff from Free used the Major alot.
> 
> Lots of cool stuff here Super PA etc



I had heard that also, just was never able to confirm it.


----------



## Clammy

I've always wanted to try out a bass Major, and hear the difference between my current setup - running 2 Super Bass heads, and a Major.

Cheers!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Clammy said:


> I've always wanted to try out a bass Major, and hear the difference between my current setup - running 2 Super Bass heads, and a Major.
> 
> Cheers!



if you are really happy with your super bass tone you might not like the major as much, it's not going to sound as gritty. But depending on what kind of bass use and what outboard gear you use, it can sound a little more refined than the super bass and have a lot more low-end thump. My favorite tone for rock bass is two major bass heads sporting two of the 2x15 inch marshall bass cabinets (the one Roger Glover used to use) and the Rickenbacker 4001.


----------



## Clammy

MajorNut1967 said:


> if you are really happy with your super bass tone you might not like the major as much, it's not going to sound as gritty. But depending on what kind of bass use and what outboard gear you use, it can sound a little more refined than the super bass and have a lot more low-end thump. My favorite tone for rock bass is two major bass heads sporting two of the 2x15 inch marshall bass cabinets (the one Roger Glover used to use) and the Rickenbacker 4001.



Yeah, I figured it wold have more clan headroom and more bottom end thump. I love the grit/grind I get out of the Super Basses, but I'd really love to hear a bass Major through my 4x12 and 2x15 Marshall cabs! Speaking of Rics, if I plug my 4001 into my rig and tweak the EQ a bit, I can NAIL Lemmy's sound! 

Cheers!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Clammy said:


> Yeah, I figured it wold have more clan headroom and more bottom end thump. I love the grit/grind I get out of the Super Basses, but I'd really love to hear a bass Major through my 4x12 and 2x15 Marshall cabs! Speaking of Rics, if I plug my 4001 into my rig and tweak the EQ a bit, I can NAIL Lemmy's sound!
> 
> Cheers!



The bass Major gets dirty but in a different way, not as compressed and sparkly on the top end; but it will bow the back of your cabinets with a thumb snap. By all means you get a chance to try a major bass do so, I think you'll really like it despite it not having a grit of EL 34 and absolutely bring your Ricky when you play that amp! good luck bro


----------



## T.A.R.

Just a quick intro I have a Major bought it 20 some odd years ago(closer to 30) I was wondering what year it was The S/N is A7864A she has four speaker outputs everything is metal. Any help would be greatly appreciated? 
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## MajorNut1967

T.A.R. said:


> Just a quick intro I have a Major bought it 20 some odd years ago(closer to 30) I was wondering what year it was The S/N is A7864A she has four speaker outputs everything is metal. Any help would be greatly appreciated?
> Thanks,
> Ted



It's a transition amp so its a 1969-70, but since you say its metal front & back so I am leaning towards 1970. Now it has 4 speakers jacks? So I am leaning also towards it being an US shipped model, does it have a Mains connector or is it hard-wired with no connector on the chassis?


----------



## T.A.R.

The main is hard wired no connector two prong. It is in the US. One gentleman I spoke to said July'68. 

I am trying to post a pic, is there an upload feature?


----------



## T.A.R.

Here we go!


----------



## MajorNut1967

T.A.R. said:


> The main is hard wired no connector two prong. It is in the US. One gentleman I spoke to said July'68.
> 
> I am trying to post a pic, is there an upload feature?



okay since you said the main is hardwired and it has four speaker jacks, it is definitely a US model in origination.

Someone told you it's a 1968? Does it have any plastic control panels? Because I do have a 1968 and front and back panels are both Plexiglas. You stated yours had brushed metal panels correct? If that be the case it's not very likely was 68 and I don't know why he told you that.

You have limited resources to post the picture through the Marshall forum, a better solution is if you have a image hosting site such as "photo bucket, Flickr" something of that nature. Then when you re post you can click the photo link button and paste the link from the image hosting site.


----------



## MajorNut1967

T.A.R. said:


> Here we go!



some rear panel photos would be more helpful. I see that it has a polarity switch with a death cap set up, you need to get rid of that issue if you're actually going to use the amplifier are regular basis and operate safely. If you're just are going turnaround sell the thing is a vintage amplifier then you could leave it alone and retain the vintage value. But in its current state it that dangerous amplifier.

The proper solution to the mains problem is to have a IEC type AC mains connector installed and then have a polarity switch and death cap removed from the circuit. The IEC mains connector will keep everything polarized correctly and prevent electrical shock from the mains as long as the amplifier and the wall socket are wired properly.


----------



## T.A.R.

Thanks again, I'm not sure how he came to that conclusion. The is as I bought it and I can remember getting bit once or twice. I will post some pics of the rear panel most likely tomorrow. I appreciate you taking the time Major.
Ted


----------



## MajorNut1967

T.A.R. said:


> Thanks again, I'm not sure how he came to that conclusion. The is as I bought it and I can remember getting bit once or twice. I will post some pics of the rear panel most likely tomorrow. I appreciate you taking the time Major.
> Ted



 Anytime Mate!


----------



## MajorWatt

I like Majors a lot.........


----------



## T.A.R.

A few Pics as promised. Her birthday is June 30 '72 or atleast the date on the chasis.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Thanks for the pics TAR. It has a June 30 1972 service stamp. Very cool.


----------



## T.A.R.

By Service Stamp you mean that was after production? or that was stamped at the time of production? Also if I may, were would I find the model number or if by the pics you could tell the model# be it Model 1967 = Lead, Model 1976 = PA, Model 1978 = Bass? Sorry to be such a Noobie, just dying of curiosity. Thanks!


----------



## MajorNut1967

T.A.R. said:


> By Service Stamp you mean that was after production? or that was stamped at the time of production? Also if I may, were would I find the model number or if by the pics you could tell the model# be it Model 1967 = Lead, Model 1976 = PA, Model 1978 = Bass? Sorry to be such a Noobie, just dying of curiosity. Thanks!



Oh oh, this could get to be a dodgy question! One of two things could have happened: the amplifier was actually serviced by a certified Marshall technician on June 30, 1972. Two what could have happened is that occasionally a chassis could be partially built and then put on the shelf and forgotten about, say in 1969 and then after a spring cleanup could have been found in 1972 completed and assemble and sent to market. Which would explain it having a 1969 -- 1970 serial number and yet being sold in 1972. Now remember the proper Marshall Maj. was sold between 1968-1974 as 1974 was the last year production.

And for us to truly figure out what model it is, we would need some gut shots picture wise, it's not a PA model because it would have eight inputs. But we need to look at the guts and see if it has a split Cathode or not and to see what kind of values are in the tone stack. That way we can decide on whether it's a 1967 or a 1978.


----------



## Clammy

MajorNut1967 said:


> Oh oh, this could get to be a dodgy question! One of two things could have happened: the amplifier was actually serviced by a certified Marshall technician on June 30, 1972. Two what could have happened is that occasionally a chassis could be partially built and then put on the shelf and forgotten about, say in 1969 and then after a spring cleanup could have been found in 1972 completed and assemble and sent to market. Which would explain it having a 1969 -- 1970 serial number and yet being sold in 1972. Now remember the proper Marshall Maj. was sold between 1968-1974 as 1974 was the last year production.
> 
> And for us to truly figure out what model it is, we would need some gut shots picture wise, it's not a PA model because it would have eight inputs. But we need to look at the guts and see if it has a split Cathode or not and to see what kind of values are in the tone stack. That way we can decide on whether it's a 1967 or a 1978.



If you look under the name "CLAUDE VENET" on the inspection tag, you'll see a typical hand-written date ending in "70", which would correspond to the serial number.

Cheers!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Clammy said:


> If you look under the name "CLAUDE VENET" on the inspection tag, you'll see a typical hand-written date ending in "70", which would correspond to the serial number.
> 
> Cheers!



Good eye mate, I'm old and blind! LOL 

As far as the other story one of my hundred watt Marshalls I bought brand-new in about 1978 had a similar occurrence. I bought the thing and of course being the tinkerer I was didn't even plug it in when I first got it home I took a screwdriver to it and took it apart and I saw on the signature sticker dates of 1976 and a stamp date of December 1976. So I boxed the thing back up and stormed off to the music store all pissed off. So I got into the shop and went ape should and they refunded my money completely. But I got a call back from them about a week later saying they had called New York and asked about the amplifier and according to Marshall in England the amp was stored somewhere and forgot about and reassembled in 1978 and sold. So in fact it was a brand-new amplifier and back then not knowing any better it would have been nicer to have the 1976 version. Oh well.


----------



## T.A.R.

Thanks Major and Clammy! The pics were taken with my phone I just sort of poked and hoped at getting the tag, really good eye Clammy! When I get it serviced I'll have pics of her guts. I'm not sure if I want to go into there. 
Again Thanks and Cheers!
Ted

Cool story Major! My old Lead guitarist had a '78 100 watt. BTW I play a '74 Rickenbacker 4001.


----------



## Clammy

MajorNut1967 said:


> Good eye mate, I'm old and blind! LOL
> 
> As far as the other story one of my hundred watt Marshalls I bought brand-new in about 1978 had a similar occurrence. I bought the thing and of course being the tinkerer I was didn't even plug it in when I first got it home I took a screwdriver to it and took it apart and I saw on the signature sticker dates of 1976 and a stamp date of December 1976. So I boxed the thing back up and stormed off to the music store all pissed off. So I got into the shop and went ape should and they refunded my money completely. But I got a call back from them about a week later saying they had called New York and asked about the amplifier and according to Marshall in England the amp was stored somewhere and forgot about and reassembled in 1978 and sold. So in fact it was a brand-new amplifier and back then not knowing any better it would have been nicer to have the 1976 version. Oh well.



Heheheh... that's kind of funny. If only you'd known back then, eh? I keep saying I wish I had a time machine, so I could go back to the 80s when stores couldn't give plexis, vintage cabs and guitars, etc... away!

Cheers!


----------



## marvin

FWIW, Here's a Major. I have no connection with this seller.

guitar amps, cabs, etc.


----------



## drboom

Here's something pretty cool - my local vintage shop has this puppy on their floor as I write this - a 1969 Major formerly owned by the late 1960's American supergroup Cactus. I assume this was a bass rig, but as I cannot find any good pics or info about what they were playing live, I'm just guessing. It's super clean, looks to be new tubes, four-speaker output model. 








This shop also has an Acoustic formerly owned by the violinist in Mahavishnu Orchestra. They deal mostly with musicians, don't sell on the internet and get a lot of older band gear in. 

Thought about picking it up, but I think I will continue my hunt for a Super Bass...


----------



## MajorWatt

drboom said:


> Here's something pretty cool - my local vintage shop has this puppy on their floor as I write this - a 1969 Major formerly owned by the late 1960's American supergroup Cactus. I assume this was a bass rig, but as I cannot find any good pics or info about what they were playing live, I'm just guessing. It's super clean, looks to be new tubes, four-speaker output model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shop also has an Acoustic formerly owned by the violinist in Mahavishnu Orchestra. They deal mostly with musicians, don't sell on the internet and get a lot of older band gear in.
> 
> Thought about picking it up, but I think I will continue my hunt for a Super Bass...



Nice! So how much that asking and where is it?


----------



## Viking62

MajorNut1967 said:


> Good luck & enjoy!



Ha ha.. I like the 'good luck' part


----------



## Viking62

Axis said:


> I don't know where I'd use one either but someday........
> 
> Paul Kossoff from Free used the Major alot.
> 
> YouTube - Free All Right Now Live Isle of Wight Festival August 1970, East Afton Farm, Freshwater
> 
> Lots of cool stuff here Super PA etc



Maybe if you were playing in front of 200,000 people at the Isle of Wight

I heard Koss played through bass heads?


----------



## drboom

@MajorWatt - It's at a place called Midwest Buy and Sell - use to be a pawn shop years ago, hence the name. It's on the west side of Chicago.


----------



## Marshallhead

We covered this elsewhere, Koss is playing through 100 watt heads on the Isle of Wight video, and indeed all the other clips out there, apart of course from the Beat Club Orange amps. There's no evidence of him using a Major that I'm aware of.


----------



## stuartp32

Hi Guys,
I Have an old Marshall Major 200 watt made in 1971, it has the original power socket so a normal kettle lead will not fit. Firstly I would like to know if anyone has any idea what it is worth and secondly does any one know where I can find one of these old power leads without this lead I am unable to know if it still works.
Hope someone can help.
Thanks.


----------



## Clammy

stuartp32 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I Have an old Marshall Major 200 watt made in 1971, it has the original power socket so a normal kettle lead will not fit. Firstly I would like to know if anyone has any idea what it is worth and secondly does any one know where I can find one of these old power leads without this lead I am unable to know if it still works.
> Hope someone can help.
> Thanks.



I believe this will fit your needs:

BULGIN 5 AMP PLUG ON LEAD READY TO USE.FOR AMPS ETC | eBay

Cheers!


----------



## stuartp32

Thanks mate will try and get it.
Cheers.


----------



## AlvisX

I remember seeing that Cactus Major up on ebay a few years ago 
I got a friend who's tight w/ McCarty ,maybe he wants it................. 

I tried to get a Major with 2 4x15 checkerboard cabs for my bass rig in Europe a few years ago ,but just couldn't swing it 

But I DID end up with a cool half assed homemade "Major" and two JCM 800 era 4x12 bass cabs


----------



## alank950

*Re: The Marshall Major Repair*

Hi guys just joined the forum and was looking some info on my Marshal Major..It has lay in my closet for nearly 20 years no working.The last night i gigged it,it blew a fuse and i being the air head i was at 18 took the silver paper from a cig packet and wrapped it around the blown fuse to get me through the last few songs of the set.Well it stopped working altogether and now i wish to have it repaired.Any ideas of what may be wrong?.I was told capacators and then valves and all sorts of things.I need a cab also and just seen one for sale local,i am wondering if i buy the cab blind on the assumption that the amp can be repaired would that be wise.If its a transformer ,i could be into big doe,although the HT fuse was intact from the silver paper episode and i tested it with a multimeter and its fine..Any ideas would be welcomed ...i had to do alot of searching for an OHM selector switch and a Bulgin power lead but i got both...


----------



## TradAmpGuy

You'll prolly need a cap job and a new PT for starters. The tranny is going to cost you some coin.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Alvin, Majors don't Like to be overdriven either, they are ultra linear design unlike other Marshalls, and driving them too hard into clipping is a death sentence for them.

 TWIN


----------



## AlvisX

TwinACStacks said:


> Alvin, Majors don't Like to be overdriven either, they are ultra linear design unlike other Marshalls, and driving them too hard into clipping is a death sentence for them.
> 
> TWIN



Yeah, I know. A strat & a fuzz face thru a clean set Major is not too bad sounding . I've never been interested in them as a guitar amp. I wanted one for my European bass rig . Somewhere I still have a picture of the Major stack that this guy had in Switzerland about10 yrs ago.

So back in '06 I was touring in N. Germany and stopped by a music store where I bought a 4212 for about 400 bucks in '02.
So they had this head ,thru the top vent I could see 4x EL34's .It didn't have a badge so I thought maybe it was a Stramp or somethin'. I plugged it in and it sounded OK , not great ,like maybe some filters & tubes would kick it in the ass.
So I got it for about 300 bucks.

Maquis GV150 Radio Schumann KG,


When I got it back to my base in Switzerland ,I opened it up and did my ritual,take every screw out of the new piece of used gear ,that I always do. 
Upon this inspection I found that I had been hoodwinked,bamboozled......
The sonofab*tch was a hybrid !There was a 12ax7 PI and four EL34's 
I called the store and the guy offered to take it back. 
But I took a hard look at the cowling that covered the transistor preamp section. It looked like a perfect place to mount 2 tube sockets,a terminal board &filter cap. So I brought that cowling back to the uSA and started in on making a tube preamp 
My next trip over I took the new preamp and a cigar box full of spare GE 6550s. We called a homemade Major for lack of a better name

Well, I wired it up and BLAM ,the damn thing worked ! 

It sure is a scary lookin beast ,under the hood. I think it's Ultralinear as well. I dont recall looking to see but some German literature I've seen led me to believe they rated it at 140w rms and 200w peak

Before I got the new preamp together






That preamp in the works






After I put it all together


----------



## MajorNut1967

AlvisX said:


> Yeah, I know. A strat & a fuzz face thru a clean set Major is not too bad sounding . I've never been interested in them as a guitar amp. I wanted one for my European bass rig . Somewhere I still have a picture of the Major stack that this guy had in Switzerland about10 yrs ago.
> 
> So back in '06 I was touring in N. Germany and stopped by a music store where I bought a 4212 for about 400 bucks in '02.
> So they had this head ,thru the top vent I could see 4x EL34's .It didn't have a badge so I thought maybe it was a Stramp or somethin'. I plugged it in and it sounded OK , not great ,like maybe some filters & tubes would kick it in the ass.
> So I got it for about 300 bucks.
> 
> Maquis GV150 Radio Schumann KG,
> 
> 
> When I got it back to my base in Switzerland ,I opened it up and did my ritual,take every screw out of the new piece of used gear ,that I always do.
> Upon this inspection I found that I had been hoodwinked,bamboozled......
> The sonofab*tch was a hybrid !There was a 12ax7 PI and four EL34's
> I called the store and the guy offered to take it back.
> But I took a hard look at the cowling that covered the transistor preamp section. It looked like a perfect place to mount 2 tube sockets,a terminal board &filter cap. So I brought that cowling back to the uSA and started in on making a tube preamp
> My next trip over I took the new preamp and a cigar box full of spare GE 6550s. We called a homemade Major for lack of a better name
> 
> Well, I wired it up and BLAM ,the damn thing worked !
> 
> It sure is a scary lookin beast ,under the hood. I think it's Ultralinear as well. I dont recall looking to see but some German literature I've seen led me to believe they rated it at 140w rms and 200w peak
> 
> Before I got the new preamp together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That preamp in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I put it all together



Good Lord, that thing is scary looking.


----------



## AlvisX

MajorNut1967 said:


> Good Lord, that thing is scary looking.



YES, It's a bit like juggling with chainsaws 
But ,except for minor cap failure ,It's been runnin great for a good couple of years of hard roadwork...........

Just make sure we have some kind of spare


----------



## MajorNut1967

AlvisX said:


> YES, It's a bit like juggling with chainsaws
> But ,except for minor cap failure ,It's been runnin great for a good couple of years of hard roadwork...........
> 
> Just make sure we have some kind of spare



I like it


----------



## Viking62

Nice one Major, thanks for a good post.
BTW I just got "Phoenix Rising" (DVD story of Coverdale/Hughes & Bolin) and was reminded of Blackmore chucking a Major off the stage at the California Jam. Ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajorWatt

Viking62 said:


> Nice one Major, thanks for a good post.
> BTW I just got "Phoenix Rising" (DVD story of Coverdale/Hughes & Bolin) and was reminded of Blackmore chucking a Major off the stage at the California Jam. Ouch!!!!!!!!




I saw that happen.....I was about one hundred feet from the stage....


----------



## MajorNut1967

Viking62 said:


> Nice one Major, thanks for a good post.
> BTW I just got "Phoenix Rising" (DVD story of Coverdale/Hughes & Bolin) and was reminded of Blackmore chucking a Major off the stage at the California Jam. Ouch!!!!!!!!



Absolutely mate! Glad you got on with it. I want to have a look at that DVD, those were some turbulent times for Purple. I was at that show in 74' we were living in the states then. whats a bit funny is that Major that went off the front of the stage was fixed and put back in service.

Cheers Bro


----------



## Toastmaster

The Major that went over the stage was a dummy head.(nothing inside) I will look at dvd again.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Toastmaster said:


> The Major that went over the stage was a dummy head.(nothing inside) I will look at dvd again.



If that be the case why is Ritchie struggling to get the Head to the edge of the stage if it is empty? Remember the Major head with guts weighs about 90lbs.


----------



## MajorWatt

MajorNut1967 said:


> If that be the case why is Ritchie struggling to get the Head to the edge of the stage if it is empty? Remember the Major head with guts weighs about 90lbs.



It was my impression from watching him and seeing interviews that the exploding speaker cab was an empty and the head was fully functional when they went over the stage lip....


----------



## MajorNut1967

MajorWatt said:


> It was my impression from watching him and seeing interviews that the exploding speaker cab was an empty and the head was fully functional when they went over the stage lip....



Major.

I just watched the video and both of the cabs he threw off the stage had speakers.

Major LOL


----------



## MajorWatt

MajorNut1967 said:


> Major.
> 
> I just watched the video and both of the cabs he threw off the stage had speakers.
> 
> Major LOL



Hmmmmm...I guess urban legend and a stoned teenager aren't the best sources of facts most times......


----------



## TwinACStacks

MajorNut1967 said:


> If that be the case why is Ritchie struggling to get the Head to the edge of the stage if it is empty? Remember the Major head with guts weighs about 90lbs.



He wouldn't have been able to move it if it was an Empty Ampeg V4 head.....

 TWIN


----------



## MajorNut1967

TwinACStacks said:


> He wouldn't have been able to move it if it was an Empty Ampeg V4 head.....
> 
> TWIN



What! V4 Blackmore?


----------



## TwinACStacks

MajorNut1967 said:


> What! V4 Blackmore?



Major U done missed the joke....

The weight of an Empty Major Head V.S. the weight of an Empty V4 head.

Colonial Humor.

 TWIN


----------



## MajorNut1967

TwinACStacks said:


> Major U done missed the joke....
> 
> The weight of an Empty Major Head V.S. the weight of an Empty V4 head.
> 
> Colonial Humor.
> 
> TWIN



I don't get it? LOL


----------



## MM54

I set up an Ampeg V4 once... It weighs about as much as a small car.

I'm yet to have the honor of setting up a Major, though.


----------



## MajorNut1967

MM54 said:


> I set up an Ampeg V4 once... It weighs about as much as a small car.
> 
> I'm yet to have the honor of setting up a Major, though.



Ah it's another tank!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, like an original Matchless.


----------



## 61rocker

MajorNut1967 said:


> Hmmmmm? Stevie ray Vaughn, John frucsainte, Joe Perry, Roger Glover, Jon Lord, J mascis


 Jimmy Page?.....


----------



## MajorNut1967

61rocker said:


> Jimmy Page?.....



Page used a Major? When? Not being smart just curious.


----------



## MajorNut1967

61rocker said:


> Jimmy Page?.....



Page used a Major? When? Not being smart just curious.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I believe Page used a Plexi that was supposedly modded to have a 200 Watt output, however this may not be an actual fact, as I'm reading more and more articles to the contrary.

 TWIN


----------



## 61rocker

MajorNut1967 said:


> Page used a Major? When? Not being smart just curious.


 I was asking.....I have heard about the mod to 200watt also, but I would really like to find that he used Super Leads......I think a diagram of his set up is in "Jim Marshall The Father of Loud".......but I don't have access to the book.....


----------



## MajorNut1967

61rocker said:


> I was asking.....I have heard about the mod to 200watt also, but I would really like to find that he used Super Leads......I think a diagram of his set up is in "Jim Marshall The Father of Loud".......but I don't have access to the book.....



I had heard the rumor that he had his super leads fitted with KT88's, but nothing about a 200 watt conversion. Which I think is BS.


----------



## 61rocker

MajorNut1967 said:


> I had heard the rumor that he had his super leads fitted with KT88's, but nothing about a 200 watt conversion. Which I think is BS.


I've been looking on line....you'd think it would be ez to find...lots of "Marshall SLP modded to 200watt" and one that said to "180watts".....anyone have "Jim Marshall Father of Loud" out there?? I love his sound on the BBC Sessions solo for "Thank You" it to me, is one his best solos ever...I know that is subjective for different people, but if you haven't heard it...give it a listen....[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc-EdW1amwg...I[/ame] tried to post the vid, but couldn't....just get on YT and search Thank You Led Zeppelin BBC Sessions it rocks...or click the You Tube on my post...it went to it...


----------



## MajorNut1967

61rocker said:


> I've been looking on line....you'd think it would be ez to find...lots of "Marshall SLP modded to 200watt" and one that said to "180watts".....anyone have "Jim Marshall Father of Loud" out there?? I love his sound on the BBC Sessions solo for "Thank You" it to me, is one his best solos ever...I know that is subjective for different people, but if you haven't heard it...give it a listen....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc-EdW1amwg...I tried to post the vid, but couldn't....just get on YT and search Thank You Led Zeppelin BBC Sessions it rocks...or click the You Tube on my post...it went to it...



not sure which to look at?


----------



## 61rocker

I know...I gotta make everything confusing...just click the words YouTube at the top of the box....


----------



## MajorNut1967

61rocker said:


> I know...I gotta make everything confusing...just click the words YouTube at the top of the box....



I listen to the one you suggested, but I could barely hear the guitar so I didn't get a sure definition of what you're talking about.


----------



## 61rocker

MajorNut1967 said:


> I listen to the one you suggested, but I could barely hear the guitar so I didn't get a sure definition of what you're talking about.


 Hmmm....worked fine for me, there are a few different users that posted this song.....maybe too many years of those Majors.....thx for showing interest, if you want to try again....try getting on You Tube and searching "Thank You Led Zeppelin BBC Sessions".....btw, I learn something from each of your posts.....appreciate that....Peace Rawker......Bill


----------



## schnauzer

Hello Major fan's
First post here on this site.
I'm a 18watt clone builder. Have done 5 so far and one of my happy clients asked if I could build a 200Watt amp for him. So I looked in my vintage amp schematics and found the model 1967 and fondly remembered Richie Blackmore's awesome sound. So, Thought I'd sign up here and ask the obvious...
Can anyone help me with the spec's on the power and output tranny's
I was going to contact Mercury Magnetics and see if they made a linear tapped output capable of 200watts. The power tranny is a bit more of a puzzle, The preamp and phase splitter look similar to the typical marshall setup but handle the tone stack a bit differently. I see plate voltages in the 620VDC realm for the output tubes so I'll have to find something different than the 390VDC that I'm used to using. Any suggestions, or a replacement PT that anyone has found for their MAJOR? Thanks!
Schnauzer


----------



## MajorNut1967

schnauzer said:


> Hello Major fan's
> First post here on this site.
> I'm a 18watt clone builder. Have done 5 so far and one of my happy clients asked if I could build a 200Watt amp for him. So I looked in my vintage amp schematics and found the model 1967 and fondly remembered Richie Blackmore's awesome sound. So, Thought I'd sign up here and ask the obvious...
> Can anyone help me with the spec's on the power and output tranny's
> I was going to contact Mercury Magnetics and see if they made a linear tapped output capable of 200watts. The power tranny is a bit more of a puzzle, The preamp and phase splitter look similar to the typical marshall setup but handle the tone stack a bit differently. I see plate voltages in the 620VDC realm for the output tubes so I'll have to find something different than the 390VDC that I'm used to using. Any suggestions, or a replacement PT that anyone has found for their MAJOR? Thanks!
> Schnauzer



first off any schematics you get off the Internet there are mistakes on them ,be aware that! Mercury magnetics has the correct transformers but they are very expensive and the original Marshall Maj. output transformer which they copied to a T. is a piece of crap. The other thing is this doesn't have a longtailed phase inverter, it has The cathodyne type of phase inverter. This is not a good novice amp to build unless you have lots of experience I would stay away from this project.


----------



## bennieusmaximus

My buddy Mack had a red Marshall Major.Just sold it last month for $5k.


----------



## MajorNut1967

bennieusmaximus said:


> My buddy Mack had a red Marshall Major.Just sold it last month for $5k.



That was a real rare color stock! Nice. Was it the 1969 that was running around then Net?


----------



## bennieusmaximus

Ya for a couple of days at the most.I think he said it was the one pictured in the marshall book.Life sucks when you gotta put food on the table.He had it for a very long time.He had the Major and I had a West labs filmore west 200w head.Talk about an earthquake.


----------



## scat7s

major, i was reading thru your thread here, and the pics of the homemade major. and the ultra linear discussion etc. 

i have an old kenyon transformer i picked up at a flea market. i was told it was an OT.

i havent tried to use it for anything, b/c i cant find any info on what exactly it is...maybe you or someone else can help? 

the plate on the front says KENYON, type- KPP-500A
the connectors on top are labeled as top row, L to R: P, B, B, P
bottom row: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.

its quite large, and heavy. 3.5"w x 3" deep, x 4.25" H

any clues in the model number or in the conn labels? thx...

here are the DC resist readings ive taken

P (left) to B (left) open
P (L) to B (R) 185ohm
P (right) to B (right) open
P (R) to B (L) 185ohm

1 to 2 5.3ohm
1 to 3 open
1 to 4 13.8ohm
1 to 5 open
1 to 6 open

6 to 5 5.2ohm
6 to 4 open
6 to 3 13.8ohm
6 to 2 open
6 to 1 open

2 to 4 8.9ohm

3 to 5 8.2ohm

5 to 6 5.1ohm


----------



## MajorNut1967

scat7s said:


> major, i was reading thru your thread here, and the pics of the homemade major. and the ultra linear discussion etc.
> 
> i have an old kenyon transformer i picked up at a flea market. i was told it was an OT.
> 
> i havent tried to use it for anything, b/c i cant find any info on what exactly it is...maybe you or someone else can help?
> 
> the plate on the front says KENYON, type- KPP-500A
> the connectors on top are labeled as top row, L to R: P, B, B, P
> bottom row: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.
> 
> its quite large, and heavy. 3.5"w x 3" deep, x 4.25" H
> 
> any clues in the model number or in the conn labels? thx...
> 
> here are the DC resist readings ive taken
> 
> P (left) to B (left) open
> P (L) to B (R) 185ohm
> P (right) to B (right) open
> P (R) to B (L) 185ohm
> 
> 1 to 2 5.3ohm
> 1 to 3 open
> 1 to 4 13.8ohm
> 1 to 5 open
> 1 to 6 open
> 
> 6 to 5 5.2ohm
> 6 to 4 open
> 6 to 3 13.8ohm
> 6 to 2 open
> 6 to 1 open
> 
> 2 to 4 8.9ohm
> 
> 3 to 5 8.2ohm
> 
> 5 to 6 5.1ohm



I'm on holiday right now, but it been a bit rainy and I will have a whack at it!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Well first they were manufactured in New York, New York. Most of the Output Trans. have (T) prefix


----------



## scat7s

yep, i posted this on the workbench too, just in case someone might have some info. 

there are no other markings on the unit at all. there is some info available regarding the T-type part numbers, but i cant anything with a KPP- prefix. 

its potted, and there are no date codes or any other hints that i can find to ID it. 

as ken mentioned, i know that kenyon made a lot of stuff for amateur radio guys and stuff. thats where i got it, a ham radio swap meet.


----------



## MajorNut1967

scat7s said:


> yep, i posted this on the workbench too, just in case someone might have some info.
> 
> there are no other markings on the unit at all. there is some info available regarding the T-type part numbers, but i cant anything with a KPP- prefix.
> 
> its potted, and there are no date codes or any other hints that i can find to ID it.
> 
> as ken mentioned, i know that kenyon made a lot of stuff for amateur radio guys and stuff. thats where i got it, a ham radio swap meet.



yes mostly they were the HAM market, but they did make ideal output transformers as well as high voltage pole transformers


----------



## scat7s

ok, does this sound like it might be right?

B and B are for the B+, it can be used as either a single ended, dual single ended (is there such a thing?), or push pull (by tying both B posts together)

the part that still confuses me is the resistence readings from the secondary. @ the lowest (5.2ohm), that would be calling for a 25 or so ohm speaker load? im basing this on the fact that a typical OT secondary 8ohm out, usually reads about 2 ohm DC resistence? or is my math a little off...hmmm, more like a 16ohm? or can i take those numbers to mean that 8.2 is 8ohm, 13.8 is 16 ohm etc?

also, it seems the secondary is actually a dual secondary as well? perhaps for use with the dual primary setup? 

does that make some sense?


----------



## MajorNut1967

scat7s said:


> ok, does this sound like it might be right?
> 
> B and B are for the B+, it can be used as either a single ended, dual single ended (is there such a thing?), or push pull (by tying both B posts together)
> 
> the part that still confuses me is the resistence readings from the secondary. @ the lowest (5.2ohm), that would be calling for a 25 or so ohm speaker load? im basing this on the fact that a typical OT secondary 8ohm out, usually reads about 2 ohm DC resistence? or is my math a little off...hmmm, more like a 16ohm? or can i take those numbers to mean that 8.2 is 8ohm, 13.8 is 16 ohm etc?
> 
> also, it seems the secondary is actually a dual secondary as well? perhaps for use with the dual primary setup?
> 
> does that make some sense?



All of these are possible. are you setup enough to test for turns ratio calculating?


----------



## scat7s

MajorNut1967 said:


> All of these are possible. are you setup enough to test for turns ratio calculating?


 
im not sure. what do i need?


----------



## scat7s

hey, sorry for f-ing up your thread major

i'll do some research on the calc


----------



## MajorNut1967

scat7s said:


> hey, sorry for f-ing up your thread major
> 
> i'll do some research on the calc



Oh no way mate! you didn't do that, we are here to learn & research where ever!

Here the test:


Output Transformers

http://www.maxmcarter.com/classecalcs/tratiocalc.html


----------



## scat7s

thx!


----------



## Type56S

Might still be available if anyone is in the market

Vintage Marshall Major


----------



## Type56S

Nevermind - Looks to now be on Ebay
1971 Marshall Major Amplifier owned by Jimmy Griffin of Bread! | eBay


----------



## Leif Johan I

Soon.. Real soon.. I'm gonna add a Major to my collection!


----------



## JakeBluesRocker

Is the Major a boosted regular plexi?


----------



## VintageModernPunk

MajorNut1967 said:


> Hmmmmm? Stevie ray Vaughn, John frucsainte, Joe Perry, Roger Glover, Jon Lord, J mascis


 

Ummm, MICK RONSON!!!


----------



## 2203xman

stargazer76 said:


> Who else besides Blackmore used Majors?


 I have a november '96 issue of guitar world magazine where Billy Gibbons states that "cheap sunglasses" was recorded with a fake fender guitar into a marshall major with one blown tube.


----------



## munger77

*Re: The Marshall Major (plexi version for trade/sale)*

I have a Marshall Major and about 15 other amps. About 7 amps too many at the moment! I'll sell it or considering the economy right now a lot of people are trading gear. Mine is a 1968 or early 1969. It has plexi panels front and back. The output transformer is brand new, Mercury Magnetics. PT original; the Board is the dark red color Marshall used in the plexi era. Put a 3 prong cord on it, removed the "death cap" which I kept and will include with the amp. I have new tubes in it, including NOS 12 AU7 in phase inverter, and JJ KT88's all new, and matched set. I also have an extra quad of KT88's I will include; a total of 8 KT88's. I may have one or two additional NOS 12AU7 I'll have to look. Has new tube sockets. Plate voltage is 596 volts and I biased the new tubes which have less than an hour on them.
LMK if you might be interested, thanks, Mike
munger@columbus.rr.com


----------



## Judas Prius

Didn't Stevie Ray Vaughan (R.I.P.) play a Major during his last several years? 

About a year and a half ago I saw a Major at Cowtown Guitars that belonged to Jake E. Lee. It was a '72, and they were asking about $2300... I believe. That's one I'm really sorry I passed up.


----------



## Emerald

I read that his tech Rene Martinez bought a second Major just for the valves alone!!!
Emerald


----------



## Judas Prius

Emerald said:


> I read that his tech Rene Martinez bought a second Major just for the valves alone!!!
> Emerald



I just saw a picture from the studio when 'In Step' was recorded, and he had 2 Marshall Major heads. 

Love this video, major tone. I want to believe that's a Major behind him that he's playing through.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yNwIKhneEA"]SRV Interview - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Viking62

MajorNut1967 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It seems of late that there has been more conversations and threads either directly or indirectly relating to the Marshall Major amplifier. So while I am not an expert on this amplifier by any means, it is my favorite amplifier and I'd like to give a run down on the amplifier and why it differs from the classic Marshall amplifier.
> 
> First off, the Marshall Major is not in the format of your classic 1959 or 1987 amplifier. While it does have some of the Marshall character implemented into it, the original circuit design was actually done by GEC in England and not really meant to be a loud rock guitar amp. It is kind of a mix match of Marshall, Fender, and Hi-Fi all in the same package. I think initially that because venues were getting bigger and the bands were getting louder, Marshall wanted to offer a louder more powerful amplifier. In addition, since I don't believe that Marshall wanted to design a brand-new amplifier from the ground up they borrowed the initial design from GEC.
> 
> Now the model 1967 (major) is first bigger than the standard hundred watt head (1959). The chassis is 2 inches deeper to accommodate the large transformers so rather than being 8 inches in depth the major head box is 10 inches in depth and it is the first way to tell that it is the Marshall Major (just look at it from the side view). Now on the technical side now the front-end circuit of the major is classic Marshall it has the 820ohm/250mfd & 2.7K/.68mfd split Cathode set up, but then it ends there abruptly after the volume pots. The Marshall Major has an enclosed tone stack as well as an enclosed feedback loop, "which means the negative feedback is applied much earlier in the circuit then your standard Marshall." and the tone stack while having Marshall standard values it is enclosed ala’ Fender. The third unusual thing is that the major does not have a long tailed phase inverter it has the Cathodyne type phase inverter, which is not as linear, or have as much gain. The fourth and most unusual, and sometimes trouble oriented part of the Marshall Maj. is that it has an ultra linear output section, which means the screens are fed directly from taps on the output transformer and that there is no standalone screen circuit. Another factor is that the Marshall Maj. has no choke in the circuit, which also contributes to its tone; the choke was not utilized because of the large filter capacitors in the power supply.
> 
> I hope this sheds some light on the unknown beast from Marshall, hope you people enjoy. For those of you who are curious I have included a corrected schematic of the model 1967 (the one on the Internet has errors) so have fun.




Good info thanks for that.
I looked at 1972 Major today in a shop I'm wondering if it's worth $2000 asking price. Especially given their notorious reliability reputation. What'd you think?
Thanks


----------



## MajorWatt

Viking62 said:


> Good info thanks for that.
> I looked at 1972 Major today in a shop I'm wondering if it's worth $2000 asking price. Especially given their notorious reliability reputation. What'd you think?
> Thanks



Sounds a bit steep to me given the economy, unless it was am early model 200. Try offering $1400-1500 bucks and see if he goes. Should be good inside and out to get this much too... pictures would be nice....


----------



## Viking62

MajorWatt said:


> Sounds a bit steep to me given the economy, unless it was am early model 200. Try offering $1400-1500 bucks and see if he goes. Should be good inside and out to get this much too... pictures would be nice....



Will get back in there and have a look inside.. cheers


----------



## Judas Prius

I've read that a 100 watt Plexi or early 70's metal panel 1959 is pretty much the loudest amp on the planet. Does a Marshall Major negate that statement?


----------



## MajorWatt

Judas Prius said:


> I've read that a 100 watt Plexi or early 70's metal panel 1959 is pretty much the loudest amp on the planet. Does a Marshall Major negate that statement?



Yes, the Major is louder than any 100 watter I have. Double wattage does not mean double volume, but the headroom and power of a properly running Major is a thing to behold. Through a half stack the difference won't be that evident, but through two or more cabinets, yes some majors have 4 speaker jacks, the Superleads will be in the background. But not drown out.


----------



## Viking62

MajorWatt said:


> Sounds a bit steep to me given the economy, unless it was am early model 200. Try offering $1400-1500 bucks and see if he goes. Should be good inside and out to get this much too... pictures would be nice....



Finally got back to the shop and took some photos. He reckons he paid $3000 grand for it 5 years ago and forgot he still had it. Had a good amp tech go over it at that stage. The tolex and overall its in pretty good nick.
Be interested in your comments on the guts, especially it Major Ken is there for his view..

Cheers


----------



## MajorWatt

Viking62 said:


> Finally got back to the shop and took some photos. He reckons he paid $3000 grand for it 5 years ago and forgot he still had it. Had a good amp tech go over it at that stage. The tolex and overall its in pretty good nick.
> Be interested in your comments on the guts, especially it Major Ken is there for his view..
> 
> Cheers



Wow, if he paid $3000 for it, he really got taken... or he's bullshitting you. With all the holes in the chassis there is no way any right mind would pay over $1,200-1,400 for this amp. I see no gut shots, so who knows what the circuits look like. My guess is whatever the previous owner had installed that used the four holes either had some fancy effects loop, or some active master vol/power controls there, and probably did some serious hacking on the stock circuitry... The crappy GT tubes do nothing to help increase price either... Need gut shts dude to evaluate further. The cabinet looked nice though, unless there was a cooling fan installed on the side which happens with these amps often...


----------



## Viking62

MajorWatt said:


> Wow, if he paid $3000 for it, he really got taken... or he's bullshitting you. With all the holes in the chassis there is no way any right mind would pay over $1,200-1,400 for this amp. I see no gut shots, so who knows what the circuits look like. My guess is whatever the previous owner had installed that used the four holes either had some fancy effects loop, or some active master vol/power controls there, and probably did some serious hacking on the stock circuitry... The crappy GT tubes do nothing to help increase price either... Need gut shts dude to evaluate further. The cabinet looked nice though, unless there was a cooling fan installed on the side which happens with these amps often...



Thanks Buddy will investigate further. I know the name of the previous owner so I'll get in touch with him and find what the 4 holes is all about and get some history from him what mods he made. Its just I've heard they only made 1200 of these (I've never come across one before), and would be lovely to add to the collection.
Thanks heaps for your advice..


----------



## MajorWatt

Viking62 said:


> Thanks Buddy will investigate further. I know the name of the previous owner so I'll get in touch with him and find what the 4 holes is all about and get some history from him what mods he made. Its just I've heard they only made 1200 of these (I've never come across one before), and would be lovely to add to the collection.
> Thanks heaps for your advice..



Cool.. Hope that helps... Keep us informed. And yes, it is a cool amp to have in the corral... Just don't want to over pay....


----------



## Viking62

Top left 'The Major'
Bottom left 'YJM'
Top right 'JCM800'
Bottom right '1959 SLP'

The family is growing..


----------



## MajorWatt

Viking62 said:


> Top left 'The Major'
> Bottom left 'YJM'
> Top right 'JCM800'
> Bottom right '1959 SLP'
> 
> The family is growing..



Cool... Gratz on the purchase.. If you get a chance, take out the chassis and get some good gut shots..


----------



## Viking62

MajorWatt said:


> Cool... Gratz on the purchase.. If you get a chance, take out the chassis and get some good gut shots..



Yep will do, I actually dropped it back to him (shop) as I didnt like the single 3 pin input and given the monster that it is, I definately want the option to run two cabs off it. Btw I got him down to $1600. 
Its the heaviest head I've picked up too!!!
What are you running rig wise..?


----------



## MajorWatt

Viking62 said:


> Yep will do, I actually dropped it back to him (shop) as I didnt like the single 3 pin input and given the monster that it is, I definately want the option to run two cabs off it. Btw I got him down to $1600.
> Its the heaviest head I've picked up too!!!
> What are you running rig wise..?



Cool.. $1600 is more realistic. If you listen to my music links, most of the rhythm tracks are a heated up Major and the solos are a '69 Supertrem. The Vintage Modern is used a bit on the Light of the Night record and that is another amp that kicks ass... A guy named Chris Merren over at the Plexi palace forum did the mod for me.. PPIMV and a cascade mod in the pre amp...


----------



## Viking62

T.A.R. said:


> A few Pics as promised. Her birthday is June 30 '72 or atleast the date on the chasis.



I'm not seeing 4 speakers jacks...? maybe my eyes are fucked..?


----------



## supershifter2

I just bought this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/263765261382


----------



## J E H

1984 Marshall JCM800 50 watt 2 speakers
really really cool sounding amp


----------



## coyote

Judas Prius said:


> I've read that a 100 watt Plexi or early 70's metal panel 1959 is pretty much the loudest amp on the planet. Does a Marshall Major negate that statement?


On its own, not quite.
But throw a boost on it, and yes. The way the circuit is wired it has enormous headroom, and a booster has the effect of filling out that headroom. Mine (1971) was ridiculously loud.

It’s now a shelf item, a collector’s piece. The caps need replacement across the board, and there are no decent tubes available that run it correctly. I would also have to replace the output transformer (the consequence of loading the input is to put huge voltages across the plates; at times it peaks above 700 which wears out the transformer).

The cost of doing all that is in excess of the cost of getting a new amp - this is why I purchased the DSL40c.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

note: this thread is old. Some of the posters have not been here in years, so, if you reply to them & do not get a response, that's why...


----------



## ampmadscientist

Dogs of Doom said:


> note: this thread is old. Some of the posters have not been here in years, so, if you reply to them & do not get a response, that's why...



After 6 years, this thread is still as strong as the amp itself...classic.


----------



## jtees4

stargazer76 said:


> Who else besides Blackmore used Majors?



I bought a used Marshall Major head around 1976/77 in Manhattan. I needed an amp for a some upcoming gigging. I was distracted in the store because Leslie West had just traded in some guitars, one was an Electra MPC and one was a Hayman. I later found out he used the Hayman for slide, I tried them both because I was a huge Mountain fan. Anyway, I found the Major head, not too expensive and bought it instead of the guitars. About a week later I was back in the store, I was still thinking about Leslie's guitars. I mentioned this to the store guy, and he said "you bought Leslie's Marshall Major head last week". I was shocked, and he showed me the cabs that went with it, which were stenciled with Lesley's name and was well road worn. I bought cabs later, as $$ allowed. Anyway...I was stoked and used that head for many years while gigging in and around the NYC area, after all....everyone needs a Major to play in all the small clubs in NY!!! So while not known for it, Leslie West had and used a Marshall Major head for at least one tour. I believe it was the tour of The Leslie west Band, that's the one with Mick Jones.


----------



## ampmadscientist

jtees4 said:


> I bought a used Marshall Major head around 1976/77 in Manhattan. I needed an amp for a some upcoming gigging. I was distracted in the store because Leslie West had just traded in some guitars, one was an Electra MPC and one was a Hayman. I later found out he used the Hayman for slide, I tried them both because I was a huge Mountain fan. Anyway, I found the Major head, not too expensive and bought it instead of the guitars. About a week later I was back in the store, I was still thinking about Leslie's guitars. I mentioned this to the store guy, and he said "you bought Leslie's Marshall Major head last week". I was shocked, and he showed me the cabs that went with it, which were stenciled with Lesley's name and was well road worn. I bought cabs later, as $$ allowed. Anyway...I was stoked and used that head for many years while gigging in and around the NYC area, after all....everyone needs a Major to play in all the small clubs in NY!!! So while not known for it, Leslie West had and used a Marshall Major head for at least one tour. I believe it was the tour of The Leslie west Band, that's the one with Mick Jones.



Leslie West could play some guitar.


----------



## Axeologist

I’m currently looking for a Marshall Major in good condition or even one in need of light repair (nothing Major - LOL...). I sold my 71’ Major a few years ago and I have regretted it ever since. 

I remember jamming with a friend who had a 65’ Fender Twin reissue and I was blown away how close I could get to his sound without much dialing in at all. So I’m on the hunt again... I should have listened to MajorNut1967


----------



## danfrank

Wouldn't it just be easier/cheaper to get a Fender Twin RI?


----------



## Axeologist

danfrank said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier/cheaper to get a Fender Twin RI?



Of course it’s easier... 
The Major is a unique piece of Marshall history. If I bought a Twin RI I still wouldn’t own a Marshall Major... LOL

(Also it sounded Twin ish to me)


----------



## tomsvintage

My 200 watt Beast ~ KT88's 

It has been sitting for many years and needs some TLC


----------



## tomsvintage

Axis said:


> I don't know where I'd use one either but someday........
> 
> Paul Kossoff from Free used the Major alot.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]ydItRbb0b1E[/MEDIA] - Free All Right Now Live Isle of Wight Festival August 1970, East Afton Farm, Freshwater[/ame]
> 
> Lots of cool stuff here Super PA etc


Koss did not use Majors.

It has been well documented that he used an assortment of Marshall Super Lead , Bass , PA and Tremelo 100 watters , Orange , Fender and Selmer amps 

https://www.groundguitar.com/paul-kossoff-guitars-and-gear/


----------



## Axeologist

tomsvintage said:


> View attachment 50675
> My 200 watt Beast ~ KT88's
> 
> It has been sitting for many years and needs some TLC
> View attachment 50674



Very nice! It just so happens that I have some TLC here that I could apply... let me know if you’re interested in selling .


----------

